# `Something Exiting if Rolling In on Jan. 26`



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: `Something Exciting is Rolling In on Jan. 26`*

Please note the typo corrections for the title. Humble apologies. 
I have a glossy 8x10 3/4 rear view of this e truck which has caused some of my associates to swoon. My photo is from the designer of the truck, who will talk to you in person. For starters that type of interchange with a builder of a commercial electric vehicle is nearly unique. I was invited to the unveiling in Boulder. They will sell you a truck if their policy continues as it was explained to me. How many of us have been told that we cannot buy a battery pac, certain switching transistors, motorcontroller, or an e vehicle unless we want to order a large number of them?

The original Boulder Electric Truck that you can see on Youtube has been around for some years and has been field tested extensively. The patents for major components of the original truck are said to have been brought forward to the new vehicle, particularly important is the special frame design that offers battery security. 

The new design truck has styling cues from everything I have ever liked, which include moderated 1930`s front fenders, exposed otr bumper, no frills round headlights, modified `cab over` cab design, no visible signs of pretense. It is said to weigh only 7000 lbs. 

Vehicle range well above 100 miles is just fine, and predictions of battery life of 10 to 12 years or 300,000 miles has been mentioned by some writers.

Aerodynamics was not forgotten in this new truck. However air flow over the cab will not be following the airstream like contours of the original. Dave has found other ways to route the air. 

My thanks to Carter Brown for bringing this beautiful vehicle to life. And to the rest of the small staff, consider what you have done and go with pride. Cheers, Morf


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: `Something Exciting is Rolling In on Jan. 26`*

Boulder Electric Vehicle is calling their new van the DV500. A newspaper interview with the builder and photo of the truck, along with a short video, is on line tonight. Google <Boulder Electric dv500> if you are curious about this van. Good reporting, John. Or check the Longmont Ledger or Daily Camera for coverage of the first dv500 already in the hands of it`s new owner.


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: `Something Exciting is Rolling In on Jan. 26`*

Van Fans,
Finally a really good photo of the new DV500 Boulder Van at http://greenbigtruck.com/. Enjoy. Also there is an information video that details a test with the older model doing a 3000 foot climb in 6 miles. This video can be found on the same page, right hand side.  Life is good. Morf


----------

